# Seeking medium format suggestions



## jwillis3 (Oct 12, 2007)

I previously used a Pentax 67 (with the big wooden handle) and loved its tank-sturdiness and big negative quality. Ive been strictly digital for about two years now, but would love to use medium format again. The catch is that I look on ebay and what I want is selling for $600 to $1,100. I would use this for hobby photography and could not justify that type of expense for my purposes. The only medium format experience I have is with a Pentax 67. I would like a medium format camera that I can get for cheap. It has to be reliable enough so that it doesnt destroy my photos, and it has to have enough flexibility in features that it will let me be the master. I would use it for portraits and landscapes and night streetscapes. What would you recommend as a good model that would give me what I want and not break my budget? I would ideally like a 6 x 7, but I would be open to a 6 x 6.


----------



## Mitica100 (Oct 13, 2007)

A Koni Omega (6x7) would work although is a RF. As for 6x6, a Bronica system would also work well. Also, check all the Mamyia MF SLRs, great cameras and optics.


----------



## benhasajeep (Oct 26, 2007)

I have seen used Bronica SQ's with waist level, 120 back and lens go for $350 before.  The price on film medium format cameras has dropped dramatically.  Just keep watching.  You will find a deal.  I just picked up a complete SQ-Ai system all new items for $1,100 from a store that was dumping everything they had.  Camera, 2 metering finders, lens, and 3 backs for $1,100.  To me that was a steal.


----------



## Alpha (Oct 26, 2007)

6x7, handheld, and affordable, spells press camera (Graflex XL, Mamiya Press) or Koni Omega. If it doesn't have to be handheld, then Bronica GS or RB. RZ with the AE prism if you want metering. The CDS prism for the RB's is an absolute tank-- practically weighs as much as the camera.


----------



## usayit (Oct 27, 2007)

If you liked the Pentax 67 so much, I honestly would recommend that you get another.  You have good experience and history with the camera.  The suggestions in this thread are all GOOD but none of them are really any cheaper than the Pentax 67.

I like my 67 although my 645 has seen more use.


The only other cheaper option would be with the Russian Hassy knockoffs; Kiev.


----------



## Alpha (Oct 27, 2007)

What are you talking about? Every single camera that I recommended is cheaper than the Pentax 67, even the RZ on a good day at eBay or KEH. And all of them are much higher quality than the Russian crap.


----------

